

Mist.io Public Beta Now Available – Manage your cloud servers from anywhere - mistio
http://blog.mist.io/post/66094970492/mist-io-public-beta-now-available

======
pallinder
After signing up and receiving the confirmation email there is a slight issue
with picking a password.

1\. Click the link in the email

2\. The webpage opens up with a password input field and a confirm password
input field in a small popup

3\. After starting to type the password in the input field the popup vanishes
thus not allowing me to actually save the password.

Same issue when requesting a password reset (safari on mac os mavericks and on
ios 7.0.3).

~~~
mistio
We're looking into it. Thanks for the heads up

------
baconomatic
I'm getting a 404 on this page:
[https://mist.io/pricingconfirm](https://mist.io/pricingconfirm), when I try
to confirm my registration.

~~~
cpsaltis
oops;) we're fixing it right now -- in the meantime try stripping the
"pricing" part of the uri.

thanks for getting back to us!

edit: Should be OK now! Feel free to ping us at support@mist.io to if you need
any further assistance.

~~~
davient
Great job fixing it so quick but sadly, seems to be down again.

